# Say, Ron.....



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I see that if one clicks on his/her profile, it lists their average posts per day.

I'm wondering if any Blazer posters are leading the way in that department these days?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would have to say so, but KC is a monster. He has averaged his from the start of the site. Alot of people dip and peak, but he is pretty steady.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Some people would call that......* :spam: Oh, how I love this new site!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LMAO, Petey! You got HOWIE believing you, now. Don't do it HOWIE.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> I see that if one clicks on his/her profile, it lists their average posts per day.
> 
> I'm wondering if any Blazer posters are leading the way in that department these days?


all you have to do is go into the game forum you can do a lot of post padding in there.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Say, Ron.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> all you have to do is go into the game forum you can do a lot of post padding in there.


Oh, definitely. Good point, Brian.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

It's QUALITY, not quanity that I look for in posts . . .


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

What's post padding???   












:rbanana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> What's post padding???
> :rbanana:


Spamming  ; just basically posting for the sake of getting your post count up.

-Petey


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yes.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

it is.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Well most of KCs post come from THe NBA forum not the games.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll do my part in adding post count to this board. 

Anymore off topic I should post in? To hell with the "it's quality, not quantity."


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

KC gets most of his post from arguing valid points


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I was on Fanhome for about three years and never got above member rank.......so I'm not sure.......I didn't have quantity, but I don't think I had quality either. I've been reading the posts since Hoops days does that count? :sigh: 

Tim


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Here is how the rankings work on this site...

(1) BasketballBoards Rookie - 0
(2) BasketballBoards Player - 50
(3) BasketballBoards Veteran - 250
(4) BasketballBoards Star - 1,000
(5) BasketballBoards Legend - 5,000
(6) BasketballBoards Icon - 10,000


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> it is.


hey guys, seriously now. Can we please keep fake posting at a min?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nah! Only kiddin!:laugh: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :clap:


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

That's cool. I don't care what my rank is. I usually just report on what I saw at games etc. If we got points for logging in, I would be in the running......it's on my multi-daily check list.  

Tim


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Here is how the rankings work on this site...
> 
> (1) BasketballBoards Rookie - 0


I sneezed and that happened...


> (2) BasketballBoards Player - 50


done and done!


> (3) BasketballBoards Veteran - 250


end of next week!


> (4) BasketballBoards Star - 1,000
> (5) BasketballBoards Legend - 5,000
> (6) BasketballBoards Icon - 10,000


10,000???  I think I'll settle for being a Legend (in my own mind).


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> That's cool. I don't care what my rank is. I usually just report on what I saw at games etc. If we got points for logging in, I would be in the running......it's on my multi-daily check list.
> 
> Tim


I think thats a good idea... we should get "lurker" rankings... It may take me 5 years to become a star, but as far as a lurking.. i would be an icon.

s a b a s 11
basketballboards veteren
basketballboards lurking icon

STuart


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm a fairly big lurker too, but I think I will contribute more now...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting thread. So there is a Vetern status in the near future for most Blazer fans. Man, if I could have brought my post totals over from the past two moves I would be closing in on *BasketballBoards Legend *.  

Nice to have such a friendly board! Can you feel the love?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Man, if I could have brought my post totals over from the past two moves I would be closing in on *BasketballBoards Legend *.


You and I and quite a few of us tis tru.


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Nah! Only kiddin!:laugh: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :clap:


LOL best post EVER


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Nice to have such a friendly board! Can you feel the love?


Since there so few females about, I hope you mean a brotherly love. I just want to note I don't swing that way, if you were referring to such for you future reference... 

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah *Petey,* come here! :makeout:

I'm sure that my wife would have something to say about that! LOL. Like I said, can you feel the *brotherly love?*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pretty foul bro... pretty foul, pm KC, he might be interested in your plans? I think so.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah Petey, just playin!  I'm as straight as they come! I like to think of myself as the Red Foreman type with a evil twist. You know, that dad from the 70's Show! :devil2:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This is a sports forum bro, no need to post dudes that aren't sports figures... post woman to prove your point 

-Petey


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah.... L4L .. where are the Blazer dancers....

What do you get for the title for the 1 millionth post, besides custom avatars?

Whats more than a legend?

How about a legendary banana dance?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Howie??

you mean those letters meant nothing???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Howie??
> 
> you mean those letters meant nothing???


Tragic love... Can't beleive I am witnessing such drama on the Blazers' forum.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Is this what you had in mind Petey?*

*Hap Shaughnessy ~* First Bonzi Wells over Jerry Stackhouse, now this? Ah, what am I going to do with you? :rofl:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry howie..did you say something? I couldn't read what you wrote. my eyes were..um...busy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I love it... keep it up.

-Petey


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Things that should be changed at BBB.net:

- make it so you can view 100 posts per page instead of the 15 max it has now.

- eliminate the supporting member status thing and instead ask for donations; i'd be a whole lot more willing to contribute paypal money if all the tools were allowed to all. This should be a community, not a profit-making venture.

- Allow html signature stuff.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> - eliminate the supporting member status thing and instead ask for donations; i'd be a whole lot more willing to contribute paypal money if all the tools were allowed to all. This should be a community, not a profit-making venture.


Honestly look around on the net at web hosting costs. Look at the forum pre-your mass arrival  There were several other very active boards...

Look around at how many supporting members there are, and then you will know this isn't a profit making venture.

-Petey


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I like this Petey fellow already!

Howie,

How does it feel to have peaked regarding the quality of your posts already? All downhill from here.

I like it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

_eliminate the supporting member status thing and instead ask for donations; i'd be a whole lot more willing to contribute paypal money if all the tools were allowed to all. This should be a community, not a profit-making venture._


Supporting Membership is not run to make a profit.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly look around on the net at web hosting costs. Look at the forum pre-your mass arrival  There were several other very active boards...
> ...


I belong to a couple other VBulletin Communites which don't ask for money and get several times the traffic that this board does. It's really not about money for them.

That said, I can't expect this board to live up to those ideal situations.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

* trifecta ~* Slow night in Portland, no game! :laugh:

* Petey ~* Kinda like to come to the game at the Garden now, huh?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dan Dickau's sexy wife:










I can't remember if she's still a Blazer Dancer.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, anybody who begrudges these guys' attempts to make a buck has never run his own business. 

I actually think the membership is reasonably priced and not a bad idea. I was always surprised Fanhome never attempted it. Had they done so, they probably would've made far more scratch.

If it were me, I'd make it an annual due sort of thing, or maybe even post a donation tally where the banner ad is.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Hey, anybody who begrudges these guys' attempts to make a buck has never run his own business.


touche, but If i were they, i wouldn't mask my attempt to fill my e-coffers with enhanced user tools. I'd merely offer a superior product and then simply ask those who post often to contribute. I wouldn't hold avatar capabilities over anyone's head.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am not going to argue with you because I know it won't change your mind. Nor am I here to change your mind. We are all here to have fun, and lets keep it to that...

And yes Howie, damn you, I wish I was going.

-Petey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!


to qoute Mark Mason..

God Bless America!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Dan Dickau's sexy wife:
> 
> 
> ...


no, she moved with him to Atlanta.

lucky ******* is he.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Things that should be changed at BBB.net:
> 
> - make it so you can view 100 posts per page instead of the 15 max it has now.
> ...


tblazrdude:

(1) I actually had this set at 25, someone else changed it to 15...I rather have 25 myself, but that isn't up to me.

(2) The supporting member thingy is simply to defray costs. I got the idea from the vBulletin community; a large number of vBulletin sites (not necessarily sporting sites) do the same thing. We are not making any money presently; and we are closer to red than black; but of course are aim is to get into the black.

(3) I recently had to take HTML out of signatures because too many members were putting overly large photos in there. I am presently looking for a hack where we can return HTML in signatures and eliminate large photos (we can still have small ones).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> touche, but If i were they, i wouldn't mask my attempt to fill my e-coffers with enhanced user tools. I'd merely offer a superior product and then simply ask those who post often to contribute. I wouldn't hold avatar capabilities over anyone's head.


No one is "holding avatar capabilities over anyone's head."

We offer tons of player and team avatars for *everyone*. The only enhancement that comes with a supporting membership, really, is a customized avatar that can be sized up twice as much as a stock avatar.

Of course, other inticements come with a supporting membership as well: access to specialized forums, free software (hopefully soon in the future, I'm working on this aspect), playing the arcade here, and of course a tag by your name showing that you are a supporting member.

Really, the way we have always advertised it is a show of support for the site. The extras are just perks we have thrown in.

There really is no "perfect" solution. Not everyone is going to be happy with certain circumstances. The great thing about this site is that it is free, and supporting members help it be that way for all that wish it to remain that way.

Besides, I was just accused by Alberto at that other site of asking for donations. I had to explain to him that we don't do that here...that sure would be annoying, wouldn't it?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Things that should be changed at BBB.net:
> 
> - make it so you can view 100 posts per page instead of the 15 max it has now.
> ...


1) I made it 15 over 25 because I wanted to take a look at the effect it would have. It may be changed back but will be 15 for another month. This is in a tweak stage.

2) If this was an all for profit site you can bet there would be pop-ups of some sort. The opportunity to make a profit is certainly there, but I challenge you to show me where it is being taken advantage of. 

3) It is all about responsible use of bandwidth. 

These are good suggestions and just wanted to give some answers as well.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks BCH and other mods. It is really great when responsible parties give timely answers. It makes for a good community!


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

I like things they way they are. This site is fast and easy to read, good enough for me. I truly appreciate that fact that there doesn't seem to be an obvious push to make money here. That is cool in my book.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> touche, but If i were they, i wouldn't mask my attempt to fill my e-coffers with enhanced user tools. I'd merely offer a superior product and then simply ask those who post often to contribute. *I wouldn't hold avatar capabilities over anyone's head. *



You have made your point many times now about avatars. Its getting old. 

I can not believe you are going on and on endlessly about $9.95 a year, with out automatic renewal, if you choose the option to *volunteer the money*. That is less than 3 cents a day. If you do not want to pay it....... don't.

:mob:


----------

